# Video: Vortrag Echolot - Richtig einstellen, richtig "lesen", Fehler aus der Praxis



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2015)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Dezember


*Video: Vortrag Echolot - Richtig einstellen, richtig "lesen", Fehler aus der Praxis.....
​*
Auf der Messe AngelWelt in Berlin (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=309826) filmte Franz auch den Vortrag von Thomas Schlageter von "Echolot Schlageter" zum Thema Echolote. 

Von grundsätzlichen Einstellungen des Gerätes über immer wieder vorkommende Fehler, dass ein Boot für ein gutes Bild eine bestimmte Geschwindigkeit braucht, dass man einem auf 300m eingestellten Bereich in der Breite auf keinem Bildschirm bei Sidescan einen Fisch erkennen kann (höchstens nen "Elefantenfisch" als 1 Pixel - aber nicht mal 3 aneinandergeseilte Franz  ;-))), das alles und noch viel mehr stellte Thomas Schlageter in seinem Vortrag vor.

Wer mit seinem Echolot nicht zurecht kommt, wer sich über die Anschaffung Gedanken macht, wer grundsätzliches lernen will, dem kann man dieses Video nur empfehlen.

[youtube1]deWbZT0zvec[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deWbZT0zvec


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## bacalo (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Video: Vortrag Echolot - Richtig einstellen, richtig "lesen", Fehler aus der Prax*

:mDankeschön#6


----------



## zanderzone (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Video: Vortrag Echolot - Richtig einstellen, richtig "lesen", Fehler aus der Prax*

Vielen Dank, aber leider haben die natürlich nicht viel verraten ;-)


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Video: Vortrag Echolot - Richtig einstellen, richtig "lesen", Fehler aus der Prax*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, aber leider haben die natürlich nicht viel verraten ;-)



Naja, vielleicht nicht alles, aber ich finde doch schon einige Grundlagen und vor allem sehr "schöne" Fehlerbilder. 

Auch die Hintergründe z.B. was "Flachwasser" bei den Amis bedeutet usw. fand ich sehr interessant.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Video: Vortrag Echolot - Richtig einstellen, richtig "lesen", Fehler aus der Prax*

Die Geschwindigkeitsgeschichte, dass man bei 300 m Reichweite beim Sidescan halt keinen Fisch sehen kann, die Störung beim E-Motor, die richtige Hintergrundfarbe und, und.... - wenig wars nicht, ausser man wusste schon alles..

Ich wusst auch nicht alles (und das, obwohl ich doch der Held bin ;-))))


----------



## ulf (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Video: Vortrag Echolot - Richtig einstellen, richtig "lesen", Fehler aus der Prax*

Hallo

Ein paar nützliche Tips waren schon dabei. Blöd ist halt, wenn man die Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung aufschlägt, genau diese "falschen" Tips der Amis auch wieder drin stehen.
Wenn das mit der Geschwindigkeit so wichtig ist (was er ja plausibel erklärt hat) , wäre ein Hinweis, welcher Geschwindigkeitsbereich bei welcher "Ping-Geschwindigkeit" optimal wäre, ein echt feiner Zug. 

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Mozartkugel (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Video: Vortrag Echolot - Richtig einstellen, richtig "lesen", Fehler aus der Prax*

außer Werbung und Reiseberichte kam da leider nicht so viel. Der Konkurrent hat auch mal so ne Vorführung gehalten auf einer Messe mit etwas mehr Substanz.


----------



## Ossipeter (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Video: Vortrag Echolot - Richtig einstellen, richtig "lesen", Fehler aus der Prax*

Thomas wie er leibt und lebt! Ich habe meinen zweiten Echo/Plotter jetzt schon von ihm und muss sagen jederzeit wieder. Die erste Onlineschulung hat schon viel gebracht. Bei Fragen fast jederzeit erreichbar. Hilft wo er nur kann und vom Fachwissen braucht man überhaupt nichts in Frage stellen.


----------



## kalfater (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Video: Vortrag Echolot - Richtig einstellen, richtig "lesen", Fehler aus der Prax*

Interessanter Vortrag! Informativ und nützlich, wie ich meine. Danke!


----------



## strohmer (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Video: Vortrag Echolot - Richtig einstellen, richtig "lesen", Fehler aus der Prax*

schöner Beitrag. Danke für's Bereitstellen


----------



## Werbung (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Video: Vortrag Echolot - Richtig einstellen, richtig "lesen", Fehler aus der Prax*

Im Vortrag erzählt Thomas Schlageter ja, dass er "nächste Woche" in die USA zu Lowrance/Simrad fliegt. Aktuell ist er jetzt in den USA, und dort wird nun fleißig getestet. Dieses Video ist dort entstanden. Viel Spaß beim Anschauen.

[youtube1]3AupUA_LY2Q[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3AupUA_LY2Q


----------



## Carpdr (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Video: Vortrag Echolot - Richtig einstellen, richtig "lesen", Fehler aus der Prax*

Habe den Vortrag gestern abend gesehen und ich fand ihn sehr gelungen. Es waren definitiv ein paar sehr interessante Features dabei. (siehe Hintergrundfarbe)

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## mekongwels (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Video: Vortrag Echolot - Richtig einstellen, richtig "lesen", Fehler aus der Prax*

Ja das mit der blauen Hintergrundfarbe habe ich so auch das erste mal gehört.
Werde das bei meiner nächsten Tour gleich testen, Echolot ist schon auf blau umgestellt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Video: Vortrag Echolot - Richtig einstellen, richtig "lesen", Fehler aus der Prax*

Siehste - schon wieder einem geholfen mit unseren Videos ;-))))


----------

